# quotas canceladas



## michamicha

Hola a todos: 

Estoy traduciendo al español cláusulas de modificación a un contrato social. He encontrado la expresión "quotas canceladas" y no estoy segura cómo ha sido usada la palabra "canceladas", si en el sentido de que fueron pagadas en su debido momento o que fueron anuladas como quien anula una reserva de pasajes.

El texto dice así: "Cancelar 1.816.927 quotas, remunerando-as com a quantia total de R$ 834.672,73 aos sócios que tiverem quotas canceladas, mediante cessao transferência do crédito que a empresa possui junto a XXX Ltda".
 
Mi intento: "Cancelar 1.816 acciones, pagándolas mediante el monto total de R$ 834.672,73 a los socios que tuvieran sus acciones pagadas, por medio de cesión o transferencia del crédito que la empresa posee en XXX Ltda".

Agradeceré mucho cualquier ayuda.

Michamicha


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En portugués (al menos de Brasil) no se usa la expresión "canceladas" como sinónimo de "pagadas". Si el texto es brasilero el _*cancelar*_ significa *"dar de baja".*
Para mí la frase está un poco mal escrita, porque se está refiriendo dos veces a las _*cuotas dadas de baja*_, una dando orden de que ellas sean dadas de baja y otra para que se pague a los dueños de esas cuotas.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> En portugués (al menos de Brasil) no se usa la expresión "canceladas" como sinónimo de "pagadas". Si el texto es brasilero el _*cancelar*_ significa *"dar de baja".*
> Para mí la frase está un poco mal escrita, porque se está refiriendo dos veces a las _*cuotas dadas de baja*_, una dando orden de que ellas sean dadas de baja y otra para que se pague a los dueños de esas cuotas.


 
Contive-me a responder, por ter a suspeita de que se tratava de quotas dum consórcio, sistema que em Portugal não pegou, pelo que aqui não temos muito conhecimento da terminologia associada, ou então de quotas duma sociedade, em relação às quais também não usamos o termo '_cancelada_'. O que me parece mais provável, neste último caso, é que seja o equivalente da nossa _'amortização_' da quota, caso em que a dúvida do Who tem uma explicação: como  a amortização implica a extinção da quota, o seu titular tem de ser ressarcido do respectivo valor. Se for esse o significado, não há contradição. Faz sentido deliberar a amortização e atribuir um valor para pagar aos seus titulares. E também se entende, a esta luz, porque é que michamicha interpretou 'cancelada' como 'paga'. Em todo o caso, concordo inteiramente que '_cancelada_' não é sinónimo de '_paga_', mas também não sei qual é o equivalente espanhol.


----------



## michamicha

¡Gracias WhosoyEu! 

Sí realmente resulta confusa; aparte el diccionario Wordreference dice que cancelar se usa también para "cancelar una cuenta o una deuda" y para cancelar cuentas y deudas hay que pagarlas.
Ya pedí al cliente si nos puede proporcionar un sinónimo de cancelar para que podamos entenderlo. Si lo resuelvo escribiré al foro otra vez por si otra persona tiene la misma duda en el futuro.

Gracias otra vez,

Michamicha


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Contive-me a responder, por ter a suspeita de que se tratava de quotas dum consórcio, sistema que em Portugal não pegou, pelo que aqui não temos muito conhecimento da terminologia associada, ou então de quotas duma sociedade, em relação às quais também não usamos o termo '_cancelada_'. O que me parece mais provável, neste último caso, é que seja o equivalente da nossa _'amortização_' da quota, caso em que a dúvida do Who tem uma explicação: como a amortização implica a extinção da quota, o seu titular tem de ser ressarcido do respectivo valor. Se for esse o significado, não há contradição. Faz sentido deliberar a amortização e atribuir um valor para pagar aos seus titulares. E também se entende, a esta luz, porque é que michamicha interpretou 'cancelada' como 'paga'. Em todo o caso, concordo inteiramente que '_cancelada_' não é sinónimo de '_paga_', mas também não sei qual é o equivalente espanhol.


Carfer, pelo valor a pagar para cancelar as cotas (R$ 834.672,73 - cerca de 350 mil euros ) pode ter certeza que não se trata de consórcio de qualquer espécie. Deve tratar-se de cotas de alguma sociedade.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

michamicha said:


> ¡Gracias WhosoyEu!
> 
> Sí realmente resulta confusa; aparte el diccionario Wordreference dice que cancelar se usa también para "cancelar una cuenta o una deuda" y para cancelar cuentas y deudas hay que pagarlas.
> Ya pedí al cliente si nos puede proporcionar un sinónimo de cancelar para que podamos entenderlo. Si lo resuelvo escribiré al foro otra vez por si otra persona tiene la misma duda en el futuro.
> 
> Gracias otra vez,
> 
> Michamicha


Michamicha, ve por favor que es posible cancelar una deuda o una cuenta por otros medios que no sencillamente pagarlas. Por ejemplo, se puede cancelar cuentas o deudas por la via judicial.


----------



## michamicha

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer, pelo valor a pagar para cancelar as cotas (R$ 834.672,73 - cerca de 350 mil euros ) pode ter certeza que não se trata de consórcio de qualquer espécie. Deve tratar-se de cotas de alguma sociedade.


 
¡Hola y gracias por toda tu explicación! Es cierto que se trata de una "sociedade civil por quotas".  

Encontré esto en Google"... amortizar acciones significa anular cierto número de derechos mediante actos singulares de extinción de esos derechos. Como estos derechos van unidos al título de la acción se trata de una destrucción o muerte jurídica de esos títulos."

Gracias por todo,

Michamicha


----------



## vf2000

Pode-se cancelar as cotas quando o negócio não dá certo...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer, pelo valor a pagar para cancelar as cotas (R$ 834.672,73 - cerca de 350 mil euros ) pode ter certeza que não se trata de consórcio de qualquer espécie. Deve tratar-se de cotas de alguma sociedade.


 
Sim, tem razão, Who, realmente é muito dinheiro, só podia ser isso, mas quando fiz a primeira pesquisa sobre _'quota cancelada'_ praticamente tudo o que veio dizia respeito a consórcios e lançou-me na dúvida. Aventei a possibilidade de se tratar de quota duma sociedade por me parecer mais lógico face ao teor da frase, sem ter atentado no valor. Não quis arriscar, estaria mais à vontade se fosse uma questão respeitante a Portugal.

Entretanto, verifiquei que em espanhol, neste caso concreto, se diz '_amortización de participación social_', logo, _'cancelar', 'canceladas'_ é, nesta frase, _'amortizar' e 'amortizadas', _como no português de Portugal.

Não se confunde, no entanto, a amortização de participações sociais, como as quotas ou as acções, que é uma figura do direito mercantil, com a amortização de bens, essencialmente uma questão contabilística e fiscal e com a amortização de dívidas, uma questão do âmbito financeiro/creditício. O efeito básico é o mesmo, a extinção (vem do francês _'amortir_', cuja raiz é por de mais óbvia) mas trata-se de conceitos diferentes.

Vf2000: tem toda a razão, mas também nesse caso se trata de coisa diferente: a extinção/dissolução da própria empresa e não apenas de partes do capital social, como é o caso na frase de michamicha.


----------



## michamicha

Carfer said:


> Sim, tem razão, Who, realmente é muito dinheiro, só podia ser isso, mas quando fiz a primeira pesquisa sobre _'quota cancelada'_ praticamente tudo o que veio dizia respeito a consórcios e lançou-me na dúvida. Aventei a possibilidade de se tratar de quota duma sociedade por me parecer mais lógico face ao teor da frase, sem ter atentado no valor. Não quis arriscar, estaria mais à vontade se fosse uma questão respeitante a Portugal.
> 
> Entretanto, verifiquei que em espanhol, neste caso concreto, se diz '_amortización de participación social_', logo, _'cancelar', 'canceladas'_ é, nesta frase, _'amortizar' e 'amortizadas', _como no português de Portugal.
> 
> Não se confunde, no entanto, a amortização de participações sociais, como as quotas ou as acções, que é uma figura do direito mercantil, com a amortização de bens, essencialmente uma questão contabilística e fiscal e com a amortização de dívidas, uma questão do âmbito financeiro/creditício. O efeito básico é o mesmo, a extinção (vem do francês _'amortir_', cuja raiz é por de mais óbvia) mas trata-se de conceitos diferentes.
> 
> Vf2000: tem toda a razão, mas também nesse caso se trata de coisa diferente: a extinção/dissolução da própria empresa e não apenas de partes do capital social, como é o caso na frase de michamicha.


 
Gracias Carfer por tu extensa explicación. La empresa es brasileña y el documento en cuestión se debe presentó ante la JUCESP. Después de leer todas las ayudas creo que la idea es que dichas acciones ya no existen más.

Mis mejores saludos para tí y para todos los que participaron para aclarar esta duda.

Michamicha


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Una aclaración: en Pt-Br se puede utilizar indistintamente "cotas" o "quotas".


----------



## vf2000

Carfer said:


> Vf2000: tem toda a razão, mas também nesse caso se trata de coisa diferente: a extinção/dissolução da própria empresa e não apenas de partes do capital social, como é o caso na frase de michamicha.



Quando eu falei isso, me referia à situação na qual alguns sócios saem da sociedade e outros ficam, dessa forma não há extinção e nem dissolução completa da sociedade. Parece que houve um desentendimento, ou o contrato prevê isso, pois as cotas foram/seriam canceladas e os problemáticos receberiam o valor das cotas em dinheiro, caindo fora da sociedade, enquanto outros permaneceriam.

Digo isso porque um brasileiro NUNCA vai usar a palavra CANCELAR para PAGAR ou AMORTIZAR. Cancelar é terminar o contrato. Pode ser que para isso se precise pagar algo à alguma das partes.

Sugiro como sinônimo ANULAR, DESFAZER, DESISTIR, ...


----------



## michamicha

vf2000 said:


> Quando eu falei isso, me referia à situação na qual alguns sócios saem da sociedade e outros ficam, dessa forma não há extinção e nem dissolução completa da sociedade. Parece que houve um desentendimento, ou o contrato prevê isso, pois as cotas foram/seriam canceladas e os problemáticos receberiam o valor das cotas em dinheiro, caindo fora da sociedade, enquanto outros permaneceriam.
> 
> Digo isso porque um brasileiro NUNCA vai usar a palavra CANCELAR para PAGAR ou AMORTIZAR. Cancelar é terminar o contrato. Pode ser que para isso se precise pagar algo à alguma das partes.
> 
> Sugiro como sinônimo ANULAR, DESFAZER, DESISTIR, ...


 
¡Gracias otra vez Carfer!


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Cancelar é terminar o contrato. Pode ser que para isso se precise pagar algo à alguma das partes.


 
E '_amortizar_' neste sentido também, vf. A amortização implica a extinção da quota e os seus titulares deixam de ser sócios. Só que, naturalmente, como a quota tem valor, têm que ser pagos dele pela sociedade ou pelos demais sócios que continuam com ela.
Se os brasileiros dizem _'amortizar_' ou não, não sei. Mas os portugueses e os espanhóis dizem (estou a falar da linguagem do direito, não da corrente, naturalmente, porque um leigo português também dificilmente dirá _'amortizar_' neste contexto).


----------

